# a fair price for gold fingers.......



## uzippy11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello....my name is Steve...... new to this and new to this site.

after about 6 mo of study I did my first batch of gold fingers.....I am so excited.....I think this is something that will get into your blood....

So cool looking at that little pile of dried mud on the bottom of the pickle jar knowing how much gold it contains and the value of it....my last step is melting......not going to rush things.....I want to make sure I fully understand the whole melting process before I do it.

ok so my question is about the price of gold fingers.....I have been just stripping my own parts down from unwanted computers and phones.

been watching e- bay for scrap gold and it just blows my mind that people are selling 1 lb of gold fingers cut from boards for over $100 a pound.

Am I missing something? can money be made by buying the fingers for this price? Can any one give me a ball park figure on what the return in grams would be after processing a pound of fingers. 

what would be a fair price to pay for a pound of gold fingers on e-bay?
and still make a profit in the end?

I know it takes a lot of work to collect the computers and strip them and get the fingers. dose anyone buy fingers on e-bay and process them? 

If i buy the fingers from someone else can i still profit or would they be making most of the profit. After I know and understand the process is it better to spend more time processing what others have collected and I can by for a fair price , or should I focus my time the collecting and stripping end.

if one job pays $5 an hour and the other pays $20 an hour I want to work on the job that makes the most money.

thanks in advance for the help.....hope this is not a stupid question and hope the answers will help other new people as well....thanks again...Steve


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 30, 2012)

If you're in it for the money, sell the fingers on eBay, pays the most and no hassle with any acids.
I think the general opinion on this forum is that most scrap sells for way more than spot on eBay.

I'm in it for the fun of it so I process my gold fingers myself. :mrgreen:

/Göran


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 30, 2012)

I've processed quite a few edge fingers over the last three years and my average is a little over 2 grams per pound.

At $100.00 per pound for them you are at very close to break even considering your time and chemical costs.

I have bought them at $80.00 per pound but prefer to get them for free.

Look for joem's thread on "My New Advertising" and implement some of his ideas. 

Free is always better!


----------



## joem (Nov 30, 2012)

Also check out my thread " my acid peroxide attempt"


----------

